
It Was Cruel to Build the Legend of Ken Bone–And Even Crueler to Tear It Down - M_Grey
http://qz.com/810024/ken-bone-meme-it-was-mean-to-build-the-legend-of-ken-bone-but-even-meaner-to-tear-it-down/
======
chinese_dan
"Are these incredibly informed opinions? No, of course not."

So, because you don't agree with a person's opinion, it's not informed? How
open and diverse.

"In fact, many of the comments I’ve seen so far are unequivocally offensive. "

The bias in this article is offensive to me, can I also pass the entire thing
off as 'incredibly uninformed'?

"This means he thought he could, next month, vote for Donald Trump—"

Oh no! You all liked him until you realized he has an opinion that goes
against against the current liberal narrative. This is one of the main
problems we have in our society today and why we have a candidate like Trump.

"In this context, nobody should really be that surprised that he once publicly
ogled naked photos of Jennifer Lawrence or holds outdated and stupid opinions
on race and implicit bias."

Instead of reporting on a few posts that anyone can copy and paste, why not
interview Ken Bone and actually find out his real opinions? This article
exemplifies lazy journalism.

"From the beginning, there was something a little bit off about the whole Bone
frenzy—something a little mean-spirited, even. As one of my coworkers noted,
it felt a bit like when the cool jocks in high school would “adopt” a nerd for
a day, let him eat lunch with them and then, just when he was starting to feel
comfortable, duct-tape him to the flag pole."

Wow, the writer of this article is pretty cruel. They already assume, because
of Ken Bone's looks, he was the subject of some sort of cruel joke.

"Bone is certainly not the first private citizen to be plucked from obscurity
to bask, willingly or not, in his or her 15 minutes of fame. Like Chewbacca
Mom...."

This is where I checked out. The author of this article is being petty and
cruel because he disagrees with Ken Bone's opinion. That much is obvious.

This sort of behavior is slowly turning good people like me into someone that
is angry and frustrated at the bias I see on a daily basis. A couple of years
ago, I would have never voted for Trump. But now I'm voting for him as a form
of nonviolent protest.

When I see a new Wikileaks release about the DNC, it makes me smile.

I wondered why the mainstream press turned against Ken Bone. Now I know.

The side that claims to be open and honest is anything but. I've seen the most
vile, deceitful, and corrupt behavior come from the Left and when anyone tries
to defend themselves from this behavior, they get marked with the scarlet
letter for racist, sexist, or bully.

